# Crowing



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

I got to hear (one of) my roosters (attempt) to crow this morning. It's the funniest thing to hear! Now, my girls need to start laying to earn their keep!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

It is pretty funny when they firtst try to crow!


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

The most dumb founding funny thing my cousin ever had was a full crow from a hen that just laid an egg. It threw them for a loop for a bit


----------

